# how would you fix this BBS center cap dilemma?



## Righteous Bucks (May 9, 2011)

Ok, so i ordered the 80mm/56 carbon fiber center caps, knowing full well they weren't going to be direct replacements or fit my Super RS hex nuts.

Now going in, i was pretty sure what i was going to do, cut the tabs off the carbon fiber caps and double sided remount them to the Super RS center cap bases. Easy day.

Then i thought after test fitting the CF caps as is, the tabs don't go in of course, but they do touch the metal inside the hex nut, so i got to thinking maybe I could somehow temp mount them inside the hex nuts with double sided tape somehow, w/o them popping out or vibrating out, a risky thing I'll admit but I'd be able to salvage the Super RS center caps, and of course sell them.

Thought ideas welcome.

Thanks,
C-


----------



## golf3737 (Sep 28, 2007)

Just JB weld it and call it a day, or actually buy the right caps so you don't run the chance of a ghetto outcome:thumbup:


----------

